# Gundam RPG Thread???



## emporershand89 (Jun 11, 2010)

So after a 4 month deployment to the other side of the world I come back to this great site with an idea I cooked up while I was away. This thread is more a general question about whether or not you would participate in it.

For those of you who watch Anime or read Manga your aware of the series(or multiple series) know as Gundam. These range in different size and scope depending on the specific series but here we are focusing mainly on Gundam Seed, and Gundam Seed: Destiny. My idea focuses around the idea that each person is a Gundam pilot, controlling there specfic gundam in a tactical team for one of the competing factions. Each person pics a Mobile Suit(the technical term for them) and equipts it with weapons of their choice. They then go throughout the campaign working in a group with fellow players. Within the game however they may decide to fight against the group and work for the opposing faction. For example if the group works for the ZAFT forces a player may leave and fight for the Federation Faction, or Orb Union. this leaves a wide range for how the story would play out, and also gives the player some breathing room to design his characters own destiny.

This is somewhat based off the Anime RPG called Macrosse, and a smaller Gundam RPG I found online for those wondering. My question to you all is simply this, if presented such a RPG scenario would you be interested in joining? secondly any advice into which way to proceed with such a thread would be very much appriciated, thank you. :victory:


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

This concept can work, however I have a few questions and concerns. 

First up, I have not watched Gundam Seed and don`t plan to.  

Also, by allowing players to betray the party you are essentially dividing the plot and forcing yourself to cover multiple angles. This would work better if you took the traditional approach and kept the party together for the duration. 

Also, the level of freedom you allow typically causes problems. Having watched the veterans of the forums and how they run their threads, I really think you need to put a reasonable clamp on what you will allow your players to do. 

Third, don`t rely on players to shape the plot. Have the general direction at least planned out, and let players forge interactions with each other rather than shape the whole universe. 

if I may make a suggestion, rather than base this off a specific show, create a more generic setting. This worked for Midge and Revan with typical Fantasy Archetypes and could work for you as well. 

Give a setting, an brief history of your world, some background info and guidelines for what the gundams themselves can be and do. This way, you are not restricting potential players to a single TV series or such.


----------



## Euphrati (May 24, 2009)

As I have said before in the past, a vast number of readers on these forums come here because they are fans of 40k/WH and that setting is what they are expecting to find here. I've seen only a scant few rp threads that I would consider to be somewhat successful that have been set outside the realm of 40k/WH- and I say 'somewhat' due to the fact two of the rps have yet to reach a conclusion though both are by the same gm. Though the world-setting of both the rps currently running outside 40k/WH (The Tashiri of Telanoth and The Aleron Factor- both gm'ed by Midge913) could, conceivably, fit into the 40k/WH worlds. However, the Aleron Factor reminds me a bit more of Shadowrun in setting and I had to suppress the itch to recreate my dual Savalette Guardian wielding decker...

Am I familiar with the Gundam set? Many of them, yes, but not all of them. Would I be interested in playing in that world? No. 

Instead of running in an outside source for your world setting, why not use the concept as *inspiration *for a 40k setting? A group of Tau Fire Warriors earning their rights to be Battlesuit pilots or the princeps of a Warhound scout pack fighting to defend a city and cut off from the rest of their Legion. Those settings/storylines would interest me- but a cut/copy Gundam setting? Not in the slightest.


----------



## emporershand89 (Jun 11, 2010)

Serpion, thank you for the guidance, i will tkae it too heart.

You too Euphrati, I see the general point you are make. I will take it too heart


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

I have to ask, why that shit gundam seed of all things? Why not something from the one year war? Or one of the many commando units that preceded operation stardust? Or the two/three neo-zeon movements?

Serpion actually posted what I would have, and you honestly have a habit of either not taking in a word I type or somehow misconstruing it. So I'll just echo Serpion in thoughts and Euphrati in answer that I would not be interested in joining a gundam RP, at least not one from seed.



Euphrati said:


> or the princeps of a Warhound scout pack fighting to defend a city and cut off from the rest of their Legion.


Coincidentally, Dark Angel tried something similar a long time ago back when we were looking at the idea of dual action thread RP's. (A concept which, in my years of online RPing, has very rarely worked. Requires a good deal more forethought, planning, and structure than a single action thread.)


----------



## emporershand89 (Jun 11, 2010)

Darkreveer, to answer your question it is more that th core of the Gundam universe lies in 4 different series. Mobile Suit Gundam the origional, After War Gundam X, the Gundam Seed series, and finally the more recent(and not soo good) Mobile Suit Gundam 00. To even be more fair I'd throw in Gundam AGE, but thats not really core and is much more designed for the younger generation of kids who didn't grow up with Aumon Ray and Kira Yamato. The reason i specficially choose is because Seed has the most variety of Mobile Suits, and characters. Also it has a larger plot line, and many different factions and......agenda's within it. I am sad to hear you don't like it, it's quite honestly an exciting and thrilling series; that is disappointing.

But I will take your word, for I see that idea is kind of not gonna work. Thank you for your opinions guys, I shall seek another idea out.


----------

